# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > 1Kho > HANDHELD DEVICE >  Qua 2 năm áp dụng đa dạng Thông tư 30, nhiều thầy cô đang rất kỳ vọng Bộ GD&ĐT lắng tai

## vtnn2017a@

*Đọc phản biện của chuyên viên Vụ Giáo dục Tiểu học mà buồn vô cùng!*

*(GDVN)-Qua hai năm ứng dụng nhiều hình thức Thông tư 30, nhiều thầy cô đang rất hy vọng Bộ GD&ĐT lắng tai để dỡ gỡ những bất cập, những khó khăn mà các trường đang gặp phải.*

========> Trung tâm gia sư Hà Nội uy tín:  gia sư giỏi hà nội

_LTS: Dù đã thực hành được 2 năm, song Thông tư 30 về bỏ chấm điểm học trò tiểu học vẫn làm nhiều thầy cô, lãnh đạo trường mỏi mệt khi giám định học sinh, in giấy khen.

 Ngày 27/5, Báo điện tử giáo dục Việt Nam có đăng vận chuyển bài viết “Bộ Giáo dục nghĩ gì khi học trò lười học, gia sư áp lực, bố mẹ học sinh lo lắng?” của GS.TS Nguyễn Minh Thuyết đến ngày 1/6, Báo điện tử giáo dục Việt Nam đăng vận tải bài “Chuyên viên Vụ Giáo dục Tiểu học phản biện ý kiến của GS.Nguyễn Minh Thuyết” của tác nhái Hoàng Mai Lê.

 bài đăng này của chuyên viên Hoàng Mai Lê đã nhận được nhiều quan điểm trái chiều của thầy giáo từ việc thực hiện Thông tư 30.

 Với nhân cách là 1 gia sư Tiểu học, giáo viên tử quy cho rằng: “Đọc quan điểm phản hồi của chuyên viên Vụ Giáo dục Tiểu học mà thấy buồn vô cùng”.

 tại sao lại như vậy? Tòa biên soạn trân trọng giới thiệu cùng độc giả ý kiến này của cô tử quy._ 

 Đọc bài viết “Chuyên viên Vụ Giáo dục Tiểu học phản biện quan điểm của GS.Nguyễn Minh Thuyết” của Chuyên viên Vụ Giáo dục tiểu học Hoàng Mai Lê mà thấy buồn khôn xiết.

 Những phản biện của chuyên viên chỉ là lý thuyết trong khi thực tiễn lại hoàn toàn ngược lại. Cũng vì những lý thuyết ấy, mà những thầy cô giáo trực tiếp thực hành Thông tư 30 chúng tôi đang phải khốn khổ, áp lực.

 đề cập về khen thưởng, chỉ mỗi cụm từ “_học trò vượt bậc_” cũng khiến cho nhiều người đau đầu và khó xác định thế nào cho đúng. Chẳng có tiêu chí cụ thể nào để chọn được học trò thật sự vượt trội.


__

[center !important]_Giấy khen ghi mệnh danh học trò được "khen từng mặt" gây khó hiểu. (Ảnh: vnexpress.net)_[/center !important]


Có thầy cô kể, “nổi bật” là thật sự xuất sắc cho nên mỗi lớp số học sinh được khen thưởng cũng chỉ vài 3 em là xứng đáng.

 Nhưng không ít thầy cô, không ít giảng đường cho rằng: “_học sinh ấy học được một chút, chăm chỉ, vẽ đẹp, tập thể dục đúng hơn vài bạn…cũng xem như vượt trội_”.

 do vậy 1 lớp có 30 học trò thì có tới hơn 20 em được xét khen thưởng vì có thành tích nổi trội.

 Theo Thông tư 30, 1 học trò được khen thưởng thì phải được người dùng trong lớp giới thiệu, bình bầu, tôn vinh.

ví thử các vị dự 1 buổi bình chọn của những học trò tiểu học mới thấy được người lớn đang làm cho hại trẻ con thế nào.

*Nguồn: Tổng hợp trên mạng*

----------

